# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Cristoforo Colombo

## pinkpixie

Καλησπέρα!θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος για ενα πλοιο που ταξιδευε την δεκαετια του '60 και ονομαζεται "χριστοφορος κολομβος" και μετεφερε μεταναστες απο ελλαδα στον καναδα..αν ξερει κατι καποιος η αν εχει καποιος καποια φωτογραφια θα με βοηθουσε πολυ..σασ ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!

----------


## Ellinis

Αναφέρεσαι στο ιταλικό CRISTOFORO COLOMBO. Είναι το πρώτο εδώ. Αναλυτικά για την ιστορία του δες εδώ.

----------


## pinkpixie

Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..Το εψαχνα πολυ καιρο και δεν εβρισκα τιποτα..Πραγματικα σ'ευχαριστω!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η ιταλική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία Italia di Navigazione S.p.a (Italian Line) υπέστη μεγάλο πλήγμα στον Βʼ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο με την βύθιση μετά από βομβαρδισμό των Συμμάχων του καμαριού της Rex το 1944 και την πυρπόληση του Conte di Savoia από τον Γερμανικό στρατό ένα χρόνο πριν. Με την λήξη του πολέμου το γόητρο της μεταπολεμικής Ιταλίας στους ωκεανούς έπρεπε πάση θυσία να αποκατασταθεί με την ναυπήγηση δύο νέων, σύγχρονων καραβιών που θα αντικαθιστούσαν επάξια τα αντίστοιχα καράβια που χάθηκαν στον πόλεμο. Τα δύο καράβια στον Βόρειο Ατλαντικό που διέθεταν την εποχή εκείνη οι Ιταλοί ήταν τα Vulcania και Saturnia του 1927 που δεν μπορούσαν να ανταγωνιστούν τα πολυτελή μεγαθήρια της Cunard, της γαλλικής CGT ή της United States Line. Η απόφαση της ιταλικής κρατικής εταιρίας ήταν να ναυπηγήσει δύο αδελφά καράβια περ. 30.000 τόνων τα οποία δεν θα είχαν μεν το μέγεθος ή την ταχύτητα των προκατόχων τους, θα είχαν όμως περισσότερη πολυτέλεια, άνεση και μοντέρνο σχεδιασμό για τον οποίο φημιζόντουσαν οι Ιταλοί. Η αρχή έγινε με την ναυπήγηση του Andrea Doria το 1951 στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo Sestri Ponente της Γένοβας και την παράδοσή του στην Italian Line την επόμενη χρονιά, το 1952. Το δεύτερο καράβι ξεκίνησε να ναυπηγείται στα ίδια ναυπηγεία με το αδελφό του και καθελκύστηκε το 1953 με το όνομα Cristoforo Colombo. Είχε εκτόπισμα 29.191 τόνους (ελάχιστα μεγαλύτερο από το Andrea Doria των 29.083 τόνων), μήκος 217 μέτρα, χωρητικότητα 1.055 επιβατών (229 Αʼ Θέσης, 222 Βʼ Θέσης, 604 Τουριστικής), έξι ατμοστρόβιλους Parsons κατασκευής Ansaldo με διπλούς μειωτήρες συν. 35.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 23 knots (max. 26). Το καράβι διέθετε τρεις εξωτερικές πισίνες (μία για κάθε θέση), πολλούς χώρους ηλιοθεραπείας, εξωτερικά μπαρ, μεγάλα σαλόνια και τραπεζαρίες, πολλά εσωτερικά μπαρ, κινηματογράφο, γυμναστήριο, ιατρείο, καταστήματα, κομμωτήριο/κουρείο, εκκλησία και παιδικό σταθμό μεταξύ άλλων. Για τα δεδομένα της εποχής ήταν πολυτελέστατο, ακόμα και στην Τουριστική θέση, και μαζί με το αδελφάκι του έθεταν νέες προδιαγραφές πολυτέλειας και άνεσης στη γραμμή του Β. Ατλαντικού. Ο χαρακτηρισμός των δύο καραβιών, αν και λίγο υπερβολικός, ήταν «υπερωκεάνια εξπρές» (express liners) λόγω της ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητάς τους (23 knots) σε σχέση με την καθιερωμένη των 20 που είχαν τα περισσότερα καράβια της γραμμής. Στις 15 Ιουλίου του 1954 ξεκίνησε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από την Γένοβα προς την Νέα Υόρκη. Οι ενδιάμεσοι σταθμοί συνήθως ήταν η Νάπολη, η Μεσσίνα, το Παλέρμο, η Μάλαγκα, το Γιβραλτάρ, η Λισαβώνα, και το Χάλιφαξ. Στην επιστροφή τους από την Νέα Υόρκη μετέφεραν τουρίστες ή ιταλο-αμερικάνους που επισκέπτονταν την πατρίδα τους και τα καράβια έπιαναν και στην Βοστώνη όπως και την Πόντα Ντελγκάδα στις Αζόρες. Με την παραλαβή των δύο νέων καραβιών, τα δύο παλαιότερα Vulcania και Saturnia μεταφέρθηκαν με νέα βάση τους την Τριέστη απʼ όπου απέπλεαν με επιπλέον λιμάνια προσέγγισης στην Μεσόγειο την Βενετία, το Ντουμπρόβνικ και την Πάτρα. Η πληρότητα των δύο καραβιών προσέγγιζε το 100% στα ταξίδια τους προς την Β. Αμερική αντλώντας έναν μεγάλο αριθμό μεταναστών από τα λιμάνια της Μεσογείου με προορισμό το Χάλιφαξ του Καναδά και την Νέα Υόρκη. Το 1956 όμως ένα τραγικό γεγονός ήρθε να κλονίσει την εμπιστοσύνη του επιβατικού κοινού στην μεγάλη ιταλική εταιρία. Την νύχτα της 25ης Ιουλίου του 1956 το αδελφό Andrea Doria με προορισμό την Νέα Υόρκη όπου θα κατέπλεε το επόμενο πρωί, συγκρούστηκε μέσα σε πυκνή ομίχλη με το Σουηδικό καράβι της Swedish America Line, Stockholm λίγα μίλια πριν από τις ακτές του νησιού Ναντάκετ της Μασαχουσέτης των ΗΠΑ. Η κακή συνεννόηση των πλοιάρχων των δύο καραβιών μεταξύ τους μετά από την αναγνώριση στο ραντάρ είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να κάνουν εσφαλμένους χειρισμούς με πορεία σύγκλισης αντί της αποφυγής του ενός από το άλλο, και συγκρούστηκαν με όλη τους την ταχύτητα. Πενήντα ένα άτομα χάθηκαν στη σύγκρουση, 46 από αυτούς στο Andrea Doria το οποίο τις πρωϊνές ώρες βυθίστηκε στα νερά του Ατλαντικού. Το Cristoforo Colombo παρέμενε πλέον το μοναδικό καράβι της γραμμής και ενισχύθηκε το 1957 με το μικρότερο Augustus που μεταφέρθηκε από τη γραμμή της Ν. Αμερικής για να αναπληρώσει το κενό του Andrea Doria. Το 1960 παρελήφθη το μεγαλοπρεπές και μεγαλύτερο Leonardo da Vinci που ήρθε να αντικαταστήσει το χαμένο καράβι αποκαθιστώντας το γόητρο της Italian Line ως νέα ναυαρχίδα της εταιρίας. Την άνοιξη του 1964 το Cristoforo Colombo διακρίθηκε με τα διεθνή φώτα της δημοσιότητας πάνω του. Το άγαλμα της Παναγίας (Pieta) που ήταν στο Βατικανό έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί στην Νέα Υόρκη για την Διεθνή Έκθεση 1964 εκεί. Η οργάνωση της όλης επιχείρησης της μεταφοράς του προέβλεπε την τοποθέτησή του μέσα σε ξύλινο κιβώτιο γεμισμένο με πλαστικό αφρό που τοποθετήθηκε για επιπλέον ασφάλεια στην πισίνα της Αʼ θέσης στην οποία είχε στρωθεί λαστιχένια βάση για την στήριξή του. Για να φορτωθεί με γερανό το άγαλμα στην πισίνα του, έπρεπε το καράβι να ανέβει σε δεξαμενή ώστε να μην κουνηθεί ούτε χιλιοστό κατά την τοποθέτηση του κιβωτίου. Επιπλέον, είχε προβλεφθεί η επιπλευσιμότητα του κιβωτίου στην απίθανη περίπτωση ναυαγίου του καραβιού κατά το ταξίδι του. Το 1965 έκανε την εμφάνισή του στη γραμμή του Β. Ατλαντικού το νεο-ναυπηγημένο Michelangelo που μετά από λίγους μήνες πλαισιώθηκε από το αδελφό του Raffaello. Το Cristoforo Colombo εκτοπίστηκε από την γραμμή της Γένοβας και αντικατέστησε τα γηραιά Vulcania και Saturnia στην υπερατλαντική γραμμή με αφετηρία την Τριέστη αντικαθιστώντας την προσέγγιση στην Πάτρα με αυτή του Πειραιά. Τα χρόνια εκείνα που κάποιοι θείοι μου ζούσαν στην Τριέστη, χρησιμοποιούσαν το Cristoforo Colombo για το ταξίδι τους στον Πειραιά, αντί των μικρότερων της Adriatica των προηγούμενων χρόνων, και είχα την ευκαιρία να επισκεφτώ με τους γονείς μου το καράβι αρκετές φορές διατηρώντας μέχρι σήμερα τις αναμνήσεις μου από τους εσωτερικούς του χώρους. Το 1966 η Italian Line υιοθέτησε την λευκή πιο μοντέρνα φορεσιά των Michelangelo/Raffaello στη γραμμή του Β. Ατλαντικού και έτσι το καράβι απέκτησε και αυτό την νέα λευκή φορεσιά. Το 1973, μετά από σχεδόν 20 χρόνια στη γραμμή του Β. Ατλαντικού το καράβι αποσύρεται από την γραμμή και αντικαθιστά το Giulio Cesare στη γραμμή της Ν. Αμερικής που υπέστη σοβαρή ζημιά στο πηδάλιό του με αποτέλεσμα να αποσυρθεί από την ενεργό δράση και να διαλυθεί. Η νέα του γραμμή με αφετηρία την Γένοβα κατέληγε στο Μπουένος ¶ϊρες της Αργεντινής με ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια την Βαρκελώνη, την Λισαβώνα, το Ρίο ντε Τζανεϊρο, και το Μοντεβίδεο της Ουρουγουάης. Από τότε, η ποιότητα και η καθαριότητα του καραβιού άρχιζε να φθίνει και ήταν πλέον η σκιά του προηγούμενου εαυτού του. Το 1977 με την συρρίκνωση της επιβατικής κίνησης και την παύση της κρατικής ενίσχυσης, η εταιρία του αποφάσισε να το πουλήσει και αγοραστής του ήταν η κυβέρνηση της Βενεζουέλας που το χρησιμοποίησε σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο για την στέγαση εργατών μεταλλείων στο Puerto Ordaz στον ποταμό Ορινόκο. Το 1981 η κυβέρνηση της Βενεζουέλας το πούλησε για σκραπ σε εταιρία του Ταϊβάν και ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Kaoshiung για διάλυση. Με την άφιξή του όμως εκεί και με την ελπίδα μεταπώλησής του σε καλύτερη τιμή, ρυμουλκήθηκε στη ράδα του Χονγκ Κονγκ αναμένοντας νέο αγοραστή. Κανείς όμως δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να αγοράσει ένα ταλαιπωρημένο από την παραμονή του στη Βενεζουέλα και πολυέξοδο για την λειτουργία του καράβι και έτσι, την άνοιξη του 1982 οδηγήθηκε και πάλι πίσω στο Kaoshiung όπου διαλύθηκε. 

Κατά την ναυπήγησή του στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo

C_Colombo_-_June_1953.jpg 

Με την αρχική του μαύρη φορεσιά αποπλέει από την Νέα Υόρκη

Cristoforo_Colombo6.jpg

Με την νέα λευκή του φορεσιά

Cristoforo_Colombo4.jpg

Ταλαιπωρημένο μετά από την Βενεζουέλα ρυμουλκείται μέσω Παναμά στο Ταιβάν για διάλυση

Cristoforo_colombo_1981.jpg


Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία με το αρχικό μαύρο χρώμα του τέλη δεκαετίας 50 στην Τζένοβα.

Christoforo_Colombo_Genoa_Italian_Line_1960.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μην ξεχνατε και το καταπληκτικο μοντελο του πλοιου που διασωζει πρακτορειο στην οδο βουλης στο συνταγμα.Cristoforo Colombo μαυρο μακετα του ναυπηγειου με φοβερο στυλιζαρισμα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θυμήθηκα και ξέθαψα ένα κειμήλιο που κράτησα από την βαλίτσα του Ιταλού θείου μου ο οποίος σαν ανταποκριτής της RAI στην Ελλάδα μία εποχή πηγαινοερχόταν με το Cristoforo Colombo από την Τριέστη:

----------


## gtogias

Μετά τα εξαιρετικά post του φίλου TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA και μια διαφημιστική καταχώρηση στον έντυπο τύπο της δεκαετίας του 60:

1965 06 03 Ελευθερία σελ 8a.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To CRISTOFORO COLOMBO ήταν για εμένα ένα από τα πιο κομψά πλοία της εποχής του. 
Ίσως να φταίει και το υπέροχο μοντέλο που ανέφερε και ο ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE, που κάθε φορά που το συναντάω με μαγεύει...

Όσο για το που κατέληξε το καράβι (κοιτώνας εργατών στη Βενεζουέλα και μετά στο πουθενά της Απω Ανατολής) είναι λυπηρό. 
Αν τελικά το είχε αγοράσει το 1973 ο Χανδρής (όπως κυκλοφορούσε τότε μια φήμη) σίγουρα θα είχε καλύτερο μέλλον. Οι φήμες λέγανε για δρομολόγηση στη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας. Αργότερα θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα υπέροχο κρουαζιερόπλοιο...
Και για δείτε παρακάτω, θα του ταίριαζαν τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή;

Image1.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

H επιβλητική και πανέμορφη πλώρη.

Η απέραντη κλειστή περαντζάδα

1974. Αυτοκίνητα για την Νότιο Αμερική. Shipsnostalgia.

----------


## Ellinis

> 1974. Αυτοκίνητα για την Νότιο Αμερική.


Μα εκεί βρήκαν και τα βάλανε; σαν να κάνεις βόλτα δίπλα στα παρκαρισμένα της Ρώμης θα ένιωθα. Τέλος πάντων, χαλάλι τους μιας και από ανοιχτά καταστρώματα το πλοίο ήταν πλούσιο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και η κλασσική ιταλική πρύμη αλά Ansaldo. Θυμίζει κάποια ελληνικά καράβια? Φωτό στην Λισσαβώνα το 1974 από το shipsnostalgia.

ScannedImage-29.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ ομορφη παρουσιαση του πλοιου Cristoforo Colombo  απο τον φιλο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ TSS APOLLON. Νομίζω τέτοια όμορφα καράβια του παρελθόντος πρέπει να τιμούνται από τους νοσταλγούς μίας ρομαντικής εποχής που δεν θα ξανάρθει. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα ελληνικά ποστάλια, φέρρυ και κρουαζιερόπλοια της ίδιας εποχής που ευτυχώς κάποιοι από εμάς τα έζησαν από κοντά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ετσι ακριβως συμφωνω μαζι σου!

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε QAM μετά το ʼ65 το πλοίο δούλευε ξεκινώντας από τη Τεργέστη οπότε πιθανόν να πέρναγε και από τον Πειραιά. Ίσως γιʼαυτό να υπάρχει και το γνωστό μοντέλο του. Το ʼ66 βάφτηκε βάφτηκε άσπρο.
Το Γενάρη του '73 άφησε το βόρειο ατλαντικό και συνέχισε στη γραμμή της νότιας Αμερικής.




> Αν τελικά το είχε αγοράσει το 1973 ο Χανδρής (όπως κυκλοφορούσε τότε μια φήμη) σίγουρα θα είχε καλύτερο μέλλον. Οι φήμες λέγανε για δρομολόγηση στη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας. Αργότερα θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα υπέροχο κρουαζιερόπλοιο...
> Και για δείτε παρακάτω, θα του ταίριαζαν τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή;


Μιας και το ανέφερα για να ολοκληρώσω την εμπλοκή του Χανδρή...

Toν Ιούνιο του 1981 το CRISTOFORO COLOMBO έφτασε στη Ταϊβάν αλλά ακόμη και οι διαλυτές μπορούσαν να δουν ότι το πλοίο άξιζε περισσότερα ζωντανό. Έτσι το Μάϊο του 1982 το πλοίο στάλθηκε στο Χονγκ-Κονγκ. Εκεί φαίνεται πως μεταξύ άλλων το επιθεώρησαν και άνθρωποι του Χανδρή. Tέτοια ήταν η φήμη του καραβιού που ακόμη και τότε έβαζε σε σκέψεις... Τελικά τίποτα δεν έγινε και το Σεπτέμβρη του 1983 το πλοίο επέστρεψε στο Kaohsiung και διαλύθηκε.

Παρακάτω το καράβι αρόδου στο Kaohsiung, αναμένοντας τις αποφάσεις για την τύχη του. Κράτησε μέχρι το τέλος το όνομα -βαμμένο χρυσαφί- και τα σινιάλα της Italia, έστω και ξεθωριαζμένα.

c colombo.jpg
Πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε ¶ρη το αναφέρω και εγώ ότι ξεκινούσε από την Τριέστη και τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις. _"Το 1966 άλλαξε χρώμα από μαύρο σε άσπρο για να συμβαδίζει με τα νεώτερα πλοία της Italian Line._
_To 1973 βγήκε από την γραμμή της Μεσογείου και πήγε να αντικαταστήσει το Giulio Cesare που είχε πάθει μηχανική βλάβη, στην γραμμή της Νοτίου Αμερικής"_. Αλλωστε όπως γράφω ανέβαινα ως επισκέπτης στον Πειραιά (και έχω ανέβει τουλάχιστον τέσσερεις φορές) όταν οι θείοι μου ερχόντουσαν με αυτό από Τριέστη, εξ ου και το εύρημα από την βαλίτσα του θείου μου http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...9&d=1257788711 (φωτό). Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία από τον τόπο του μαρτυρίου περιμένοντας το εκτελεστικό απόσπασμα.

C_Colombo_Kiaosung.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία συγκλονιστική φωτογραφία του Cristoforo Colombo μετά την στέγαση εργατών στην Βενεζουέλα τραβηγμένη από τον Paul Sullivan το 1981 κατά την περιφορά του καραβιού μεταξύ Ταϊβάν και Χονγκ Κονγκ για αναζήτηση πιθανών αγοραστών που τελικά κατέληξε στην διάλυσή του το 1983.

Στην πλώρη του διακρίνεται το ρυμουλκό Nippon Maru που ετοιμάζει τα ρυμούλκια.

1059216.jpg
Πηγή shipspotting.

Να το δούμε και στην πρώτη νιότη του το 1966 στην Τριέστη όταν είχε μεταφερθεί στην γραμμή της Μεσογείου και λίγο πριν αλλάξει χρώμα σε λευκό για να συμβαδίζει με τα νεότερα ομόσταυλα υπερωκεάνεια Michelangelo και Raffaello.Η φωτογραφία είναι του Michael Neidig από το shipspotting.

1090871.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία δραματική φωτογραφία του Cristoforo Colombo σε άθλια κατάσταση το 1982 στο Χονγκ Κονγκ ενώ οι ιδιοκτήτες του περιμένουν ματαίως μήπως βρεθεί αγοραστής πριν ρυμουλκηθεί στο κοντινό Kaohsiung για διάλυση

cristoforo_colombo.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφίας Navi&Armatori

----------


## mastrokostas

Ίσως το ομορφότερο της εποχής !!Πραγματικό κόσμημα !
Ξέρουμε τι μηχανές είχε ?

----------


## Ellinis

Toυρμπίνες Parsons κατασκευής Αnsaldo, ιπποδύναμης 50.000 SHP που κινούσαν το πλοίο με υπηρεσιακή 23 κόμβων και ανώτατη πάνω από 25!

----------


## mastrokostas

Ευχαριστώ φιλε Ellinis !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία φωτογραφία του Cristoforo Colombo από την χρυσή εποχή του φωτογραφημένο σε άγνωστο λιμάνι από τον T. Diedrich. Σαν έτος αναφέρεται το 1960 το οποίο εγώ αμφισβητώ γιατί τα πλοία της Italian Line άλλαξαν χρώμα από μαύρο σε λευκό το 1966 με την ναυπήγηση των Michelangelo και Raffaello ώστε να συμβαδίζουν χρωματικά. 

πηγή shipspotting.es

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καθελκυση του *Cristoforo Colombo* απο ιταλικο φιλμ επικαιρων της 15ης Μαιου 1953
http://camera.archivioluce.com/camer...mbo-quot-.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λεπτομερες αρθρο για το *Cristoforo Colombo * απο την Ελευθερια της 5ης Ιουνιου 1965

19650605 Cristoforo Colombo.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο μεγαλοπρεπης *Χριστοφορος Κολομβος* σε ανακοινωση/διαφημιση της Ελευθεριας στις 8 Δεκεμβριου 1965

19651208 Cristoforo Colombo.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καρτ ποστάλ της Τεργέστης με τα σήματα κατατεθέντα της πόλης, ανάμεσα στα οποία και το CRISTOFORO COLOMBO!

Το πλοίο απέπλεε από τη Τεργέστη για τη Νέα Υόρκη από το 1965 ως το 1973, οπότε και άλλαξε τη ρότα του προς τη Νότια Αμερική. 
Το 1977 σταμάτησε οριστικά τα δρομολόγια του μιας και οι υπερωκεάνιες επιβατηγές γραμμές δεν είχαν πια κίνηση.

cristoforo colombo.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το СRISTOFORO COLOMBO παροπλισμένο στη ράδα του Χονγκ Κονγκ το 1982. Έφτασε εκεί τον Μάιο και έτσι χάθηκε η ευκαιρεία να ξανασυναντηθεί με το άλλοτε ομόσταυλο AUGUSTUS το οποίο έφυγε από τη ράδα τέσσερις μήνες νωρίτερα για να επιστρέψει αφού είχε πάει το СRISTOFORO COLOMBO για σκραπ.

c colombo 1982 hongkong.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα μία διαφήμιση του Cristoforo Colombo στο ετήσιο λεύκωμα του ΕΟΤ "Tourism in Greece" του 1971:
Italian_1971.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βρήκα μία διαφήμιση του Cristoforo Colombo στο ετήσιο λεύκωμα του ΕΟΤ "Tourism in Greece" του 1971:


Πραγματι εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια αυτου του αγαπημενου υπερωκεανειου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μην ξεχνατε και το καταπληκτικο μοντελο του πλοιου που διασωζει πρακτορειο στην οδο βουλης στο συνταγμα.Cristoforo Colombo μαυρο μακετα του ναυπηγειου με φοβερο στυλιζαρισμα


 Αυτό δυστυχώς έκλεισε.Υπήρχε άλλο ένα στο γραφείο του διευθυντή του ναυτιλιακού της Εθνικής Τραπέζης απέναντι από το λιμεναρχείο αλλά μετά τη μετακόμιση στο μέγαρο Βάττη δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει εκεί πλέον.

----------


## Ellinis

Το διάστημα που το CRISTOFORO COLOMBO ταξίδευε από Πειραιά προς Ιταλία-Αμερική φαίνεται πως είχε πάρει ένα καλό κομμάτι της αγοράς. 
Από κάποια στοιχεία που βρήκα σε ένα παλιό περιοδικό, φαίνεται οτι το 1967, το Ιταλικό υπερωκάνειο έκανε 11 ταξίδια από τη Μεσόγειο προς την Αμερική μεταφέροντας 7.600 επιβάτες εκ των οποίων οι 1.640 είχαν επιβιβαστεί στον Πειραιά.
Το ίδιο διάστημα το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ έκανε 9 ταξίδια με 5.830 επιβάτες,
το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ έκανε 8 ταξίδια με 6.300 επιβάτες,
και το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ του Χανδρή, 8 ταξίδια με 4.420 επιβάτες

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για τους λάτρεις των ιταλικών liner ανανέωσα με περισσότερες πληροφορίες το post#4 με την ιστορία του πανέμορφου Cristoforo Colombo.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φωτογραφία του Cristoforo Colombo στην δύση της ζωής του πλέον σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο που στέγαζε τους εργάτες των μεταλλείων στο Puerto Ordaz της Βενεζουέλας το 1987. Εντύπωση μου κάνει ότι παρόλο που είχε πουληθεί από την Italian Line παραμένουν ακόμα τα σινιάλα της και το όνομα στο καράβι.



Cristoforo_Colombo_Puerto_Ordaz.jpg
πηγή Navi & Armatori

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό δυστυχώς έκλεισε.Υπήρχε άλλο ένα στο γραφείο του διευθυντή του ναυτιλιακού της Εθνικής Τραπέζης απέναντι από το λιμεναρχείο αλλά μετά τη μετακόμιση στο μέγαρο Βάττη δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει εκεί πλέον.


 Yπάρχει στο μέγαρο Βάττη αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι προσβάσιμο στον οποιονδήποτε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μην ξεχνατε και το καταπληκτικο μοντελο του πλοιου που διασωζει πρακτορειο στην οδο βουλης στο συνταγμα.Cristoforo Colombo μαυρο μακετα του ναυπηγειου με φοβερο στυλιζαρισμα


_   Το μοντελο του Cristoforo Colombo που υπηρχε  στο  πρακτορειο  στην οδο βουλης  στο Συνταγμα  που  αναφερει ο φιλος BEN BRUCE!!!

_CRISTOFORO COLOMBO.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To oμοίωμα στον Πειραιά έχει περισσότερη λεπτομέρεια κ το κυριώτερο είναι ολόκληρο με τα ύφαλα.

----------


## despo

> _   Το μοντελο του Cristoforo Colombo που υπηρχε  στο  πρακτορειο  στην οδο βουλης  στο Συνταγμα  που  αναφερει ο φιλος BEN BRUCE!!!
> 
> _CRISTOFORO COLOMBO.jpg


Πράγματι φίλε Απόλλων υπήρχε και το βλέπαμε για πολλά χρόνια, αλλά δυστυχώς το πρακτορείο έκλεισε...

----------


## Takerman

Ήταν το 1968 όταν έφευγε ένας πρώτος μου ξάδελφος για Καναδά. Εγώ παιδάκι τότε-είχαμε 16 χρόνια διαφορά- μας είχε πάρει η μάνα μου μαζί με τις αδερφές μου να πάμε στον Πειραιά να αποχαιρετίσουμε τον ξάδελφό μου. Το πλοίο να είμαι ειλικρινής δε το θυμάμαι λόγω ηλικίας και γιατί είχα φορτιστεί συναισθηματικά κι όλη την ώρα έκλαιγα που έφευγε ο ξάδελφος μου. Πρόσφατα μου είπε κάποιες ιστορίες από το ταξίδι με χαρακτηριστικότερη μια που αφορούσε την χαρτοπαιξία επί του πλοίου. Για να μην μακρηγορώ, κατέληξε να φτάσει στον Καναδά σχεδόν άφραγκος. Κατόπιν εορτής όταν έφτασε εκεί έμαθε από τους παλιότερους μετανάστες ότι υπήρχαν επαγγελματίες χαρτοκλέφτες -παλιότεροι μετανάστες Έλληνες και Ιταλοί- που έκαναν το ταξίδι αυτό και εξαπατούσαν τους ανυποψίαστους και θησαύριζαν σε κάθε ταξίδι. Η ιστορία δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το πλοίο, απλά ήθελα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας και να δώσω μια νοερή εικόνα της εποχής.

----------


## Ellinis

To CRISTOFORO COLOMBO στον Πειραιά με παρέα το ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ και άλλα δυο ρυμουλκά του Βερνίκου.

v costas.jpg

----------

